# experiences in housing Coromus vittatus vittatus



## Voodooschaaf (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi, 
I am new on this board...i come from south germany and since 6 years i am in millies.

I have about 90 AGB, subadults and also adults...they are mating all the time and so i have a lot of babies here.

I also have here hamatus, nigerian banded and spec.2 and others, only my little"blindfish" flat millies from Nigeria make me probs.
I house them in a terra which is quite big( 60cm x 60cm x 40cm) enough humidity (between 75 and 85%) and a lot of rotten wood and leaves.
I had also apple, cucumber and other food in, but they do not eat anything exept the rotten stuff.
The temperature is about 24-26 degrees celsius.
I have them here for several month, but now i was loosing 3 from 14 ....i wonder why...the others seem to be allright, even i recognised that they are very slow....in everything, u know.
So, here comes my question...any experiences needed...who housed this species before or does now?
Anything i have to take care for...everything on the right side with temp, humidity, food?

Every little hint will be helpful
best wishes,
Shura

Ps: sry for my bad english, I am no native speaker and a long time out of practice, so if u do not understand what i say, please tell me


----------



## morda (Mar 19, 2006)

I made very similar post few days ago... no one answerd. My friend keeps them in high humidity (75-80%) and about 24-26*C. I've noticed that they like mushrooms very much, and they are very active at night...

Here is the photo of them. My friend has 1.3. I hope that they will soon breed...


----------

